# Odd Issue



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey all, I have had my 921 for just about a year and a half, no problems with it, although like most people here have noticed. It seems to have a mind of it's own sometimes. Recently, I was recording one program, only one and was watching a recorded show as well. When I went to turn off the unit I got an error that I had never seen before, "To perform the action requested, you must stop recording and go to live." YES NO CANCEL.

I hit cancel, went to live, and the same thing happened. I couldn't turn off the power, switch stations or anything. I just ended the recording and tried to replicate it. Nada. Any insights?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That's happened to me several times. I'm not sure of the actual steps, but I know some of the times I have set it to record the rest of a show (stop at end, not manual) and it won't let me view a DVR event without stopping the recording.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

I did a reboot, that seemed to clear things up. Strange though. I had to re-record later in the week so I could get the complete show and shut off the unit.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

If I start a manual recording, I can't do anything else with it - can't change channels, watch a recorded program, use pip or turn it off. It does this every time.

My work around is to create a timer that will fire in 2 minutes, then do what I want. When the timer fires, the 921 behaves correctly.


----------



## 7ferrari (Jan 25, 2007)

Mine does the same thing. If I cancel, the screen freezes and stays there even when I turn off the power button. If I leave it off for 10-15 seconds and turn it back on, the screen goes to normal, but I lose part of the recording. A hard reboot will fix everything until the next time. My thinking is that the 921 (one of the first one's out before they stopped shipping way back when) is getting old. Any suggestions?


----------

